

Al Jazeera journalists sentenced to seven years in jail in Egypt - tvwonline
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-06-23/peter-greste-found-guilty/5543292

======
dingdingdang
"Peter Greste and Mohamed Fahmy were sentenced to seven years in jail by a
judge and Baher Mohamed was sentenced to 10 years. Three other journalists who
were tried in absentia were handed 10-year sentences."

All for supposedly 'spreading false news'...

------
1egyptian
Egyptian here. Puzzles me how such a piece gets all the attention, while
hundreds of other Egyptians sentenced to death, and other thousands killed in
peaceful protests do not get nearly as much coverage.. Oh, an Australian

~~~
harry8
A foreign journalist working for a news organisation with a pretty good
reputation. Generally that's news wherever it happens in the world. I haven't
been following what has happened in Egypt. I now know it has become a place
where foreign journalists working for Al-Jazeera are sentenced to prison when
those in power don't like the reported stories. I'm sure there's a lot more
nuance than that and it's a view through a straw at the country but it's not a
good sign for Egypt. From spring straight to winter?

~~~
adobriyan
> From spring straight to winter?

That would be Ukraine, where two Russian journalists were killed recently
during bombing of Lugansk.

~~~
rwissmann
The death of journalists during intense fighting is - while extremely tragic
and hopefully rare - not at all comparable to them getting sentenced by courts
for simply reporting news. The former is to some degree unavoidable (if they
got target specifically then everything changes), while the latter is an
explicit act of government against freedom of press and speech.

------
amrrs
Politics in Hacker News?
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
Killah911
This isn't exactly politics is it? It certainly is about geopolitical event,
but not quite one party vs another.

~~~
1stop
Because we all agree that we hate republicans... I mean egypt?

It's political, but it's not US politics, so it seems to pass the 'not
political' HN test.

Odd, but seems true from my experience.

~~~
Killah911
If the US were putting journalists in Jail, it would be equally relevant. Geo
politics, yes, as in whatever is going on between Egypt & Qatar. But I'm
interested whenever folks like journalists, artists etc are targeted. Snowden
was all over HN & you might argues that's political too, but relevant to this
community nevertheless.

